# Filled in CRB form wrong - fed up



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

Feeling a upset - I filled in a part of the CRB form wrong and can't cross it out or use tippex. It's a section I should have left blank.

Read the instructions carefully loads of times and then my dh distracted me and I filled in the marital status and bank details bit.

We had an argument then about it and he said don't fill in the form at all… :-(

It's so stressful already and I'm really upset now. He always says 'why are you doing it now?' when I try and sort stuff out.

What will the sw say about me filling in the form wrong, it doesn't make a very good impression does it?

Bluebells xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

just scribble it out, this really does not matter. We've done it before, do not worry, or ask for another, it does not cost them anything to gove you a new one.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Don't worry about it it happens all the time.  I work for the  and we get loads of the security check forms filled in wrongly.

Karen x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Karen & Jan, you have put my mind at rest.

Sorry to rant last night!

Bluebells xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

I filled in mine wrong too!   I just let my SW know and she brought another one with her, which I got right that time! It wasn't a big deal,  there are loads of really stressy things about going through the approval process but the SW's don't expect us to be superhuman even if it does feel like that sometimes!
Viva
XXX


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Viva 

Best of luck on monday when you go to panel.

Bluebells xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'm beginning to get a bit nervous but DH is cool as a cucumber so that's good, he can keep me sane over the weekend!
Viva
XXX


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

You'll be fine. From what I gather, if you go to panel you're more or less approved anyway.

I'm blowing you some good luck bubbles.

Have a good weekend.

Bluebells xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Bluebell

panic not- as the other have said just ask for another one- we had our forms filled in when we went for a feedback meeting and it was done by the deputy manger SW and she missed out info and got bits wrong! no one is perfect!

xxx


----------

